
Despite Yahoo's down year, Semel gets a big bonus - python_kiss
http://money.cnn.com/2007/03/02/technology/yahoo/index.htm?section=money_topstories
======
python_kiss
Terry Semel alone cannot be held responsible for Yahoo's misfortunes. The
problem has its root in Yahoo's line extension; the company has too many
products (often competing against each other) irrelevant to its core business.
Each time Yahoo ventures outside its core business, it sets itself open to a
confrontation by a more focused competitor.

For instance, why did Yahoo 360 do terrible while other social networks gained
market share? Because other social networks were intensely focused on their
market, Yahoo wasn't.

